# Recommendation for Avian vet



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I (and Artoo, of course  ) are thinking about moving up to Orlando, FL and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for good avian vets in that area.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In doing a search for Avian Vets in the Orlando area, I found this review:

Winter Park:

Dr. Robert Hess, Jr DVM and Dr. Andy Newman, DVM - Winter Park Veterinary Hospital

1601 Lee Road Winter Park, FL 32789 - (407) 644-2676

Recommended by Valerie Jones: "I would describe WPVH as the most established and respected avian practice in the Central Florida area. There are several vets, but the two above are avian vets. Our birds (Blue and Gold Macaw, African Grey, Blue Front Amazon, Max Pionus, and Goffin's Cockatoo) have been seeing these two for years."​
However, in serching the ABVP website, neither come up as "Board Certified" Avian Vets. I've searched the ABVP website for several of the areas around Orlando (As I live in Mt Dora ) 
But I have yet to find a board certified Avian Vet. *


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for that info, Faerybee.  I thought I'd ping the forum since people here give some good advice. 

I'm currently in Fort Lauderdale and really like my current avian vet but that'd be a 3 hour drive if we do make the move. I'd do it, though if I had to. I'll check out WPVH and keep looking as well. 

Thanks again!


----------

